# Air2 leaking air



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I bought a air2 off internet dive site acouple monthsago. Here recently it started leaking air, right when I turn the air on and of course it bubbles but then stops a little in the water. While messing with it on the boat it kinda stops leaking a little if I push the hose on more towards the unit....Any ideas?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Seal or O-ring is leaking. Have it rebuilt.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Air2 can be very temperamental and oftenhas problems dealing with sand or corrosion. It's not uncommon for them to need periodic adjustments.

If you'll bring it by MBT I'll be happy to take a look at it for you and try to diagnose the problem - no charge to check it out.Bring your entire regas the set needs to be checked and tuned together.

Jim


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not an authorized ScubaPro tech, but I did stayat a Holiday Inn Express last night! Just kidding, what Jon said is most likely your culprit. There is a small "o" ring under the spindle that is in your Air 2. If when you connect your LP hose and pressurize the unit, look for small bubbles from under your quick connect. If you push in and the bubblescease...there ya go! Serviceshould take care of the problem.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. If I'm over that way I'll bring it to ya


----------

